# Any one know of a list of the different types of washes and finishes (enz,miner,etc.)



## DylanBodnar (Mar 22, 2007)

I was wondering if there’s a list out there with all the different types of washes and finishes with definitions....

If not there definitely should be!

Thanks


----------



## zippy (Feb 22, 2007)

Good "Q". Im not sure, have you tryed to Google it? You might have some luck there,,,thats how I found this great place.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DylanBodnar said:


> I was wondering if there’s a list out there with all the different types of washes and finishes with definitions....
> 
> If not there definitely should be!
> 
> Thanks


I think I ran across a list of definitions in Google a few times when I was searching for information.

You might try industry websites like screenprinters.net or impressionsmag.com or sgia.org


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

The three main washes for t-shirts are enzyme, sand, and garment wash. There are several others as well, but these washes below are mainly for t-shirts to soften.

Enzyme wash- to soften and create a "worn" look and feel. Silimar to sand wash but less expensive.

Sand wash- the abrasion of the sand removes a layer from the print to give it a softer feel. Also removes some of the color for the shirt.

Garment washing- This is a finishing process used by manufactueres to control skrinkage. Also softens overal product, but not like sand and enzyme washing.

Silicone washing- similar to enzyme washing.

Some other terms used in finishing t-shirt productions:

Combed (or semi-combed)- A process for removing all short fibers and impurities from cotton that has been carded. Combed yarn is superior to carded yarn in that it is more compact and has fewer projecting fibers. The finest cottons are made from combed yarns. (My favorite. I use 100% combed cotton for my production runs unless client asks for something else.)

Brushed- A finishing process for knit or woven fabrics in which brushes or other abrasive devices are used to raise a nap on fabrics or create a novelty surface texture. (Used a lot with baby clothing, or the inside of sweat pants to get that extra soft feel)

Mercenizing- (Used for high quality polos mainly-expensive) A finishing process used extensively on cotton yarn and cloth consisting essentially of impregnating the material with a cold, strong, sodium hydroxide (caustic soda) solution. The treatment increases the strength and affinity for dyes and if done under tension the lustre is greatly increased.


This is not a complete list, so if anyone wants to add to it, please feel free.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You rock Kris! Thanks for adding that helpful info.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey, just glad I can be of some use....


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow. That was very helpful!

I never really understood why mercenized Ralph Lauren polos were so pricey.

But I do now. ^_^


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, I have made similar mercenized polos before. They are expensive but not nearly what RL charges for them. I think they call it their "purple label." The cost is probably under $15/pc for them and they charge hundreds for some of the styles. You have to have big money to make big money.......


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

highstyleinc said:


> Mercenizing-


That should be merce*r*ised (or mercerized if you're using US spelling), named for Mercer (the inventor of the process).


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

The letters look the same. ^_^


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Didn't know there was a human spellchecker here... LOL

In the production end of things, you usually hear it said both ways. Overseas, they call it "mercenized."

Kris


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

highstyleinc said:


> Didn't know there was a human spellchecker here... LOL


Just wouldn't want someone looking like an idiot in front of the production staff 

If you don't learn the right terminology in a safe environment like this one, it can be pretty hard (or pretty harsh!) to find it out in the real world.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Good looking out, but I think they will be fine using the terminology I have listed. Mercenizing.... Mercenized. I work production, so both is used. If a production staff couldn't figure out what a customers means by mercenizing, I would be worried. 

Let's not flood this thread with nit picking. Experience and important info is better.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

well I don't know the names as its not something I am looking to get into, yet Nazdar/Polyone has some new stuff out (I believe enzymes) that should fit the bill.


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

would there be a breakdown under the enzyme category? One production guy told me that it varies in countries ie. US would use type K and indonesia uses type M, and bangladesh would use type S...? Anymore info on this?


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

ai file said:


> would there be a breakdown under the enzyme category? One production guy told me that it varies in countries ie. US would use type K and indonesia uses type M, and bangladesh would use type S...? Anymore info on this?


I can't say for sure. But if you ask for an enzyme wash, I imagine that all manufacturers will know what this means. As far as a difference in types of enzymes having an effect on what the finished result would be, I can't say. 

To be clear when ordering, I would ask ask which type they use and let them know the desired end result.

Maybe your production guy can shed some light on this and you can post here.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

highstyleinc said:


> The three main washes for t-shirts are enzyme, sand, and garment wash. There are several others as well, but these washes below are mainly for t-shirts to soften.
> 
> Enzyme wash- to soften and create a "worn" look and feel. Silimar to sand wash but less expensive.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to add:

Rain Wash- For a "vintage" look. Another chemical wash.


----------

